

Monads and burritos - siromoney
http://blog.plover.com/prog/burritos.html

======
siromoney
Also: [https://github.com/ghc/packages-
base/blob/master/Control/Mon...](https://github.com/ghc/packages-
base/blob/master/Control/Monad.hs) and [https://github.com/ghc/packages-
base/blob/master/Control/App...](https://github.com/ghc/packages-
base/blob/master/Control/Applicative.hs)

